# I need a roller advice



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello members.....I am looking for a good roller for water base acrylic paint, a kind that can hold more paint to finish faster, that won't drip the paint, and most important can give me a great smooth wall...

Is there such a roller, or i am asking a lot?:notworthy:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

18 " and yes JP loves it


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

hire one of us.........a pro ought to atleast have a good idea on this one


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

We must first ask, what would JP do?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

sha0546 said:


> Hello members.....I am looking for a good roller for acrylic paint, a kind that can hold more paint to finish faster, that won't drip the paint, and most important can give me a great smooth wall...
> 
> Is there such a roller, or i am asking a lot?:notworthy:


Forgot the most important item in your post...which acrylic paint?


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

which one is going to be, can you offer me a good price?:yes:

really i don't live in the US, and after reading so much about your brands, i was wondering is there such a roller?


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

purdy white dove 3/8 for smooth 1/2 for slight tex walls .prime with water spin them out .i use a purdy cageless frame and it seems to really make a difference .dip and roll dont put to much presser and run your cover dry.hey im not saying its the best but ill be using this set up monday morning.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

umm...


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

i didn't know brian leftwich was a child star


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

OP
what kind of roller do you use now?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

lambskin


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you paint for a living? What type of work do you do?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with Dave. Lambswool cover.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

